# Rafeal Araujo = Mengke Bateer



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Both are very strong 6-11 290 lbs.

Both excelled at levels just below the NBA. 

Both are poweful in the post, but can and will hit the outside shot if left alone.

Both are slow-footed and can't elevate.

Both like to pound inside and pick up fouls.

Now I know a lot of you are screaming "NO!" in your heads, but that is because you are thinking of Mengke based on his NBA experience, and Raffy based on his BYU experience. 

Some Mengke tid-bits:

PRE-NBA:
Played for the Chinese National Team since 1993 (when he was 18) … teammates on the National Team include 7-5 Yao Ming and 7-0 Wang Zhizhi … was China’s starting center in both the 1996 and 2000 Olympic Games ... helped lead China to the silver medal at the 2001 World University Games and the ABC Championship … played for China in the 2002 World Championship … had 19 points and 7 rebounds in 34 minutes (all team highs) in China’s 84-65 loss to the U.S. team on 8/31 … 

Appeared in 22 games with the Beijing Ducks in 2001-02… averaged 24.8 points, 14.1 rebounds and 3.1 assists … shot .489 (203-415) from the field, .309 (46-149) from three-point land and .719 (69-96) from the line … ranked sixth in the league in scoring, second in rebounding and ninth in blocks (with 1.1 bpg) was selected a CBA All-Star and named the MVP of the 2002 CBA All-Star game thanks to a 21-point, 8-rebound performance.

Despite this, Bateer couldn't get it done for 3 differrent NBA teams. Too... damned.... slow...

So how is Araujo different than Bateer?

Araujo had foul and turnover problems playing against teenagers in a so-so college conference. Sure he could push them around and manage 18pts and 10rebs. But against NBA players?

Araujo couldn't block shots at the college level. 

Chris Kaman has a 30" vertical and by his own admission found himself getting blocked by everyone.

I don't see his game translating to the NBA. Scotsman Robert Archibald used size and strength mismatches to become a decent collegiate scorer while learning the game - 65% FG%, 11ppg in 22mpg. Look at him now. For that matter, consider this- Archibald is only 4 months older than Araujo!

Don't expect too much guys. The best case scenario is a limited roleplayer.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

no that is not true - he is a cross between big country and menke bateer - 

you know - one horrid player with another even more horrid player. Rap fans we have been screwed over the years and there is no sign that it is going to end any time. Babcock is obviously a total looser.


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

i happen to saw some of his video clips. He is a strong and fluid player at low post. Posses good rebounding ability, as well as great shooting and finishing touch. I like this dude and thats all we need.

The bateer makes a little sense to me. But did u see him play?
Yes he might be a bit slow, but at least we should give him so playing time "first" before we judge this player. Language barrier is hurting him...
however ,i dont think its difficult to understand the game....i feel sad for him..he could be a solid role player


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

John amechi anyone? remember that guy from utah? He used to be a solid player, can spell his last name though. Kind of reminds me of araujo.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Big Country could have stayed as a ab0ove avg C if he kept himself in shape, hid not not and went from 275 to over 300.
Arujuja is msature hard working player, that hasa a very positive attitude which could be easily heard from his conversation after being drafted.

Relax people give the guy a chance judge him after the all star break.

We did not give Damon one bit of a chance all were right away totally negative on him until he showed us he had game.

We all know we need a C and what C's were more polished than him?
Swift???
Ramos???
Podkolzine???

Don't get in the Biedrins crap sure he has the size to play C but all experts projected him at PF because they all felt he would excel at PF.
Bosh has C size he could be a perminent C if he adds 20 LBS but will he be a more impact player than?
Nope.
Arujua has the complete C size he will hopefully clean the trash on the boards, finish strong, set picks for Bosh and has the same range jumper as AD has.
AD was most of the time money on that 10-15 range jumper he loved taking from the corners. 

They are not gonna start him right away he will add much neaded size on the bench and depth.

Babs will 4 sure go after Hudson for the PG hole and likely lookat Blount/Foyle/Thomas for the starting C spot.
Mo Pete might not be back if he wants above 4 mill or even 4, he aint worth that much.
There are plenty of decent vets that we could sign to load up our bench and for our starting C there are 3 ofr 4 good guys that Babs will likely look at (Thomas/Blount/Foyle/Okur) and for PG thin crop Hudson or James, no THANK YOU TO Arroye or Alston not what we need at PG in terms of starting.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> John amechi anyone? remember that guy from utah? He used to be a solid player, can spell his last name though. Kind of reminds me of araujo.


yeah he wasa good interior big man but Arruja will and should be better in the end result.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

WTF.

How you cant compare Araujo with Mengke Araujo has experience in american basketball he's a lot better in the O BETTER PASSER, Stronger is more agressive


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> WTF.
> 
> How you cant compare Araujo with Mengke Araujo has experience in american basketball he's a lot better in the O BETTER PASSER, Stronger is more agressive


Great point Bateer was useless, liked to take the outside jump shot more than get in the post.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Both are very strong 6-11 290 lbs.
> 
> Both excelled at levels just below the NBA.
> ...


I just lost all my respect for you as a poster. If you can't figure out why, I'm not gonna tell you.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

I read somewhere that he is like prepacers brad miller...He kinda reminds me of brad miller come to think of it


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

This thread is ridiculous.

Before you judge what I have to say, take a peek at my avatar. I am a UTAH fan...so if I ever say anything kind about a BYU player, it means something....

"Ha"fael Araujo is a very good player. First of all, he's incredibly strong...there aren't many players in the East like him. He can score inside, he has a pretty nice touch right around the basket, he plays physical and with a serious attitude (as in the not-so-occasional cheap shot) and he'll provide a very good inside presence for you RIGHT NOW. He's as NBA ready as any of the C's taken in the last 5 years. He's better than Swift (skinny little ***** will NEVER be anything) Pavel, PJ Ramos, etc....

But most importantly for you guys, he's a center...and he'll start right away. Which means, Chris Bosh WON'T be starting at center...he'll be starting at PF, his natural position, which will do great things for his development. Bosh could have a phenomenal season coming up, largely in part because he'll be playing his natural position.

You guys got a good center who's ready to play in the NBA tomorrow (although, he does commit some stupid fouls...) and has a better offensive arsenal and potential then he gets credit for. I don't believe #8 was too high...personally, I wanted the Jazz to trade to 8 and get him...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Right brad miller + 30 lbs + plays below the rim + can't defend.

that sounds about right.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

It is not fair to compare Araujo to a failure such as Mengke Bateer. Bateer had 3 seasons of trials in the NBA and couldn't unglue his *** off the bench, while Araujo is a young player that has NCAA Division I experience and has alot more potential than Bateer.

If you are going to compare him to someone then my comparison is Bryant Reeves.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

If he stays fit he will be better than Reaves and could be just like Miller.
I like the pick because he is a pure C will really help defensively gaurding C's as last year we had no big man and literally we got raped by guys like Ilgauskas, Curry, Kurt Thomas, Nazeer Muhammad on the boards.
Aruaja is a big strong C that wont let oposing teams just abuse us in the low post.
We neaded someone with a agressive attitude on the court, he will not let other teams bully us around in the post.
He has a nice offensive game combo of inside moves, hook shot , fade, he loves to bang down low he will really help us.

Perhaps give us what we had expected of Micheal bradley some one to clean the trash around the basket, finish strong, get rebounds.
Good Pick, I don't know on him starting, I think with his size he can but Sportsnet and babs say he will be a guy coming off the bench and mostly helping CB4 out.
'
I think Babs has a plan to add a starting C [Thomas/Foyle/Blount] Trade Marshell/Murray for a cheaper player to open up some cap room, let Mo Pete walk if he wants 4 mill/season.
Sign Hudson to a short term deal.

We will see in a few weaks what he has in store and what our team willlook like come October.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

nbadraft.net: 

NBA Comparison: Brad Miller

Strengths: Size. Araujo is a wide bodied 6’11” center with great strength and decent athletic ability. Unlike most college centers, Araujo plays in the post and never shies away from contact. His great upper body strength allows him to back his way into the paint with ease. He posses a full assortment of back to the basket moves, including a sweet baby hook. He has a fiery edge to his game that really helps him on the glass. His passing skills are solid for a man his size and he runs the floor well…Araujo has the ability and desire to be a solid NBA contributor. Many teams with a lack of size and bulk will look hard at Rafael.

Weaknesses: Araujo is not a solid defensive player. Never known to be a shotblocker, Araujo will have to learn how to “play defense.” In college Araujo never established himself as a shotblocker or shut down defenders and the same will be found in the League…His lack of athletic ability and quickness make him a liability on the perimeter against more gifted and agile post players. Furthermore, his aggressiveness on the glass causes him to get into foul trouble often, although he improved on that in his senior year. His jumper and ball handling are below par….At 23, his upside may be questioned.

Notes: A solid free throw shooter….Greatly improved on his stats in his final year of college. Originally from Brazil.

draftcity: http://draftcity.com/rafaelaraujo.htm

Best Case Scenario: Brad Miller before he arrived in Sacramento
Worst Case Scenario: Vitaly Potapenko

Read the strenghts and weaknesses, etc..


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Right brad miller + 30 lbs + plays below the rim + can't defend.
> 
> that sounds about right.


Have you ever seen him play Charlz? The 30 lbs is not exaclty fat.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by Charlz !
> Right brad miller + 30 lbs + plays below the rim + can't defend.


are you basing that on what you have read about him, or have you actually seen a few BYU games...cause unless you have, your opinion means **** all, your just another Chad Ford

In another thread on this board there was a Utah B-ball fan who fan who gave an actual descritption of Aruajo instead of labeling him with stereotypes and vague characteristics

If you could give a constructive description of his game that would be helpful...otherwise lay off the haterade!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:laugh: Hey don't be so harsh on my man Bateer!
Araujo will be good enough to move Bosh to the 4 permanently, and that's what really matters.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> no that is not true - he is a cross between big country and menke bateer -
> 
> you know - one horrid player with another even more horrid player. Rap fans we have been screwed over the years and there is no sign that it is going to end any time. Babcock is obviously a total looser.


I advise the administrators at BBB.net to rethink this guys role.

You've been nothing but pathetic since last night.

You're a mod, act like one.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> 
> I advise the administrators at BBB.net to rethink this guys role.
> 
> ...


KA-Boom


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

charlz...what happened....


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> KA-Boom


:laugh: I dont know if anyone has noticed this but on nba draft.net they say about araujo.......



> Strengths: Size. Araujo is a wide bodied 6’11” center with great strength and *decent athletic ability*



And then contradict this with the weaknessess by saying.



> *His lack of athletic ability* and quickness make him a liability on the perimeter against more gifted and agile post players


I have to admit ive never seen the guy play. So what is he, athletic or not athletic. Can jump high but moves slow? At worst hes gotta be a good screen setter at 280lbs.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

He is not going to sky over you by getting rebounds or dunking it over ya... but he can move up and down the floor okay... :yes:


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

A great comparison I read this afternoon: Arvydas Sabonis


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> 
> I advise the administrators at BBB.net to rethink this guys role.
> 
> ...


No kidding. I'd put him on "ignore" but I can't, the system won't let me.:laugh:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Interesting reactions.

Araujo appears to provide two things the Raptors desperately need. 

1. Low post scoring. 

2. Boxing out for defensive rebounds.

These are two things he can probably do in the NBA. These are two thing Mengke Bateer could do in the NBA too.

Remember, Mengke put up decent scoring and rebounding numbers in international competetion against team USA, as well as countries like Yugoslavia and Brazil whose National Teams would beat the hell out of BYU.

Mengke Bateer never got the OPPORTUNITY to do this in the NBA because of the things he couldn't do. (Move his feet on D)

I truly hope Araujo has enough quickness and jumping ability be an NBA player. NOBODY knows for sure right now.

We KNOW that he will get every opportunity, as and lottery pick earning about $2mil per year.

He seems to be a fine person with a great attitude. I wish him well.

Oh, by the way.

Bryant Reeves
Rookie season, at the tender age of 22: 13.3ppg .457FG% .732FT% 7.4rpg 1.4apg .6spf .8bpg 2.2to/g 
At age of 24, what Haffy is now:
16.3ppg .523FG% .706FT% 7.9rpg 2.1apg .5spg 1.1bpg 2.2to/g 

Man, even Babcock would be surprised Araujo put up those #s.

In college Big Country led the Big 8 in scoring, rebounding and FG%. He scored 21.5ppg as a 21 year old, playing against Kansas, Texas, and Oklahoma...

Haffy will probably need to get down to 270 to move well enough in the NBA... by the time he gets post to post the 24 second clock will be down to 10 seconds...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> 
> 
> Haffy will probably need to get down to 270 to move well enough in the NBA... by the time he gets post to post the 24 second clock will be down to 10 seconds...


dumb comment cause he runs fast for his weight. man do us a favour and retire


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

my only worry is that his "mean streak" that people say he has dosent get him into too much trouble 



> A great comparison I read this afternoon: Arvydas Sabonis


:yes: that is what i was thinking when i saw him get drafted hopefully he cant play here as well as sabas did in europe

OT: why is araoujo know as "hoffa"?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

To dathomeyyouhate and blowuptheraptors

I'm sorry if my concerns about Araujo offend you, or rain on your parade of optimism. 

I do believe I am entitled to express them.

We will find out if you or I are more correct this fall.

As a Raptors fan, I would be thrilled to be wrong on this one.

madman - his name Brazilian is pronounced Hafeal. Hence, Haffy, which morphed to Hoffa.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

hey i was the one who said mengke bateer would suck and be a bench warmer because he couldn't rebound and was soft. bam i was right on the money so my opinion>yours


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

do remember that Ujo's weight, although muscle, isn't permanent. he is a very hard worker and will do what it takes to increase his speed, if he proves too slow for the nba. he bulked up 15 lbs for his final season at BYU and could well be dropping 15 lbs this summer. however, from what i've seen, he doesn't appear slow on the court.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> To dathomeyyouhate and blowuptheraptors
> 
> I'm sorry if my concerns about Araujo offend you, or rain on your parade of optimism.
> ...


I am optimistic about Hoffa but have been about little else with this team. It's not like I'm filled with sunshine over this team.

You are entitled, as am I to point out that most people (possibly including yourself) have not seen Hoffa play, but rather provide comparisons based on stats and what other websites say.

Bateer never succeded at the level Hoffa succeeded at.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

C'mon!

Bateer was MVP of the allstar game in the premier league of the world's most populous country! 

:joke:


Araujo looked awesome in college.

The NBA is littered with the remains of centers who looked great in college.

I have seen him play. It really concerns me how often he lays the ball in. I think he will get his @ss blocked in the NBA. Maybe he can adjust.

Is he going to have to cover guys like Jermaine O'Neal, Rasheed Wallace, Kenyon Martin & Eddy Curry? Will he foul his way to the bench in 2 minutes?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I have seen him play. It really concerns me how often he lays the ball in. I think he will get his @ss blocked in the NBA. Maybe he can adjust.


I have the same concerns about Okafor's O. Hoffa's stroke is underrated as is his range. As I have said, he is no JJ Redick but he will stretch defenses on occasion which will help Bosh and Vince.



> Is he going to have to cover guys like Jermaine O'Neal, Rasheed Wallace, Kenyon Martin & Eddy Curry? Will he foul his way to the bench in 2 minutes?


This will be an issue. But this is where Babs' improve from within philosophy must kick in. I am positive with some time and coaching, he will make the adjustment. The kid is coachable. This is an issue of discipline, not athleticism as far as I'm concerned. I'm pretty damn sure his 292 will not be backed in as Bosh's 210 was. That will take a few points of the board right there.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> 
> madman - his name Brazilian is pronounced Hafeal. Hence, Haffy, which morphed to Hoffa.


thanks


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> I have the same concerns about Okafor's O. Hoffa's stroke is underrated as is his range. As I have said, he is no JJ Redick but he will stretch defenses on occasion which will help Bosh and Vince.


He has a very nice bank shot, if he can get it off against NBA D. His release is neither quick nor high, so he may not get it off.



> This will be an issue. But this is where Babs' improve from within philosophy must kick in. I am positive with some time and coaching, he will make the adjustment. The kid is coachable. This is an issue of discipline, not athleticism as far as I'm concerned. I'm pretty damn sure his 292 will not be backed in as Bosh's 210 was. That will take a few points of the board right there.


No question Haffy will not be backed in by very many guys. But guys will make contact and spin off him. Then I think he will be beaten or foul, because he does not have the defensive footwork/footspeed.

I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> 
> I advise the administrators at BBB.net to rethink this guys role.
> 
> ...


babcock is that you?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

post like this really do puzzle me why do the posters even bother to reply, why do they try and make comparisons when he hasnt even played in the summer league let alone the nba. 
Hoffa is obviously better than bateer but must prove it in the L so until then why bother yourselves???


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm just trying to reign in expectations to a more reasonable level.

Everyone seems to have handed Raffy the job.

People consistently forget how hard it is to jump to the NBA level.

A couple of years ago, Dasagana Diop was the the next Shaq.



> Hoffa is obviously better than bateer


This is NOT "obvious" to me. I BELIEVE he will be A LITTLE Better, but I am not certain of it. When Araujo puts up the same numbers Bateer did in international play against the US team, it will be obvious.

Bateer never played in US college. Araujo didn't get to play international 'cause of that steroid thing.

He will certainly put up bigger numbers because he will get a chance to play, which Bateer did not. But we will see how long he gets to stay in the rotation.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a lot to say about this, but I need to run so I will just make one point. Bateer is incredibly slow and this hurts him. But there are others who have battled their slow foot speed to become decent NBA players. there have been a couple of shots against bateer. One being that he isn't a very hard worker, lets face it he was pretty chubby and out of shape. The other was that he made little or no effort to learn the english language. remember how little eng yao could speak off the bat...look at thim now "can jimmy come out and play??"

Anyway I rmember reading a while back that coaches were have a very difficult time coaching him because everything had to go through is translator. 

Now on the flip side Hoffa is a very hard worker I mean he's obviously a gym rat and likes his supplements (maybe he can slip some into Bosh's OJ in the mornings) his english isn't perfect but atleast he understands. 

Oh and Viking...no he won't be gaurding Jo or rasheed...they are PF's remember?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Good points DAllatt.

But JO often is the C in Indy's rotation, with Al H @ PF and Artest @ SF.

They could likely keep him away from Rasheed though. OTOH, despite his lack of finish, Big Ben would just BLOW past Araujo on quickness.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Good points DAllatt.
> 
> But JO often is the C in Indy's rotation, with Al H @ PF and Artest @ SF.
> ...


Yeah and we only play 4 times against JO 

lol.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> To dathomeyyouhate and blowuptheraptors
> 
> I'm sorry if my concerns about Araujo offend you, or rain on your parade of optimism.
> ...


I hope me complimenting this post does not bring the wrath of my detractors on to you Mad Viking but I just felt the need to say I agree with you whole heartedly.

Impeccable logic as always.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

A Hoffa-sized BUMP.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I scanned the initial post thinking it was not a bad post year comparison.... then I realized it was done draft night.

Although, I do think Araujo has much more offensive potential then Bateer. 

He is never going to be a better then average player at best; but the Raps do not use him properly. The Raps typecast his role as a good rebounder and position defender with no offensive game - fairly stupid given that these are his weaknesses. Rafael has good offensive skills - but the Raps have totally ignored going to his strenghts, and have instead typecase as only an inside thug.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

charlz said:


> no that is not true - he is a cross between big country and menke bateer -
> 
> you know - one horrid player with another even more horrid player. Rap fans we have been screwed over the years and there is no sign that it is going to end any time. Babcock is obviously a total looser.



spell your insults correctly, moron


We've been over this a thousand times. Araujo wasnt a good pick..we know that - babcock knows that. Let's move on. We have another draft with 3 very crucial picks coming up. He'll redeem himself.

And for the record I dont question Babcocks motives for drafting Araujo...he had the right idea. The only thing i question is whether he could have taken Igoudala and signed a veteran to do what he drafted Hoffa for. Having Bosh and Iggy and a ****ty big man signed to a minimum contract while waiting for the right centre to come in the draft would have been the better route to take in my opinion.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I still think the right comparison for Aruajo is Brad Miller.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well a couple of years have passed and so has Hoffa. So let's revisit the thread where I received more insults than any other.

Hoffa is more similar to Bateer than any other NBA player. Because he was picked 8th, and only because he was picked 8th, he got more opportunities than he deserved. So he played more games than Bateer, who as a cheap foreign free agent you had no pressure to put on the floor.

Career Numbers:
Bateer / Hoffa
mpg 11 / 12
ppg 3.4 / 2.9 (more points in fewer minutes for Bateer)
FG% 39 / 40
3p% 33 / 20
FT% 74 / 70
rpg 2.5 / 2.9 (if Bateer played Hoffa's minutes and rebounded at the same rate, he would be 2.8
apg 0.6 / 0.3
spg .24 / .41
bpg .11 / .13

Summary-
Bateer was a bit better scorer, and a much better passer. Hoffa a bit better rebounder and significantly better at steals. Neither could block shots at all. Both hit FTs pretty well for a big, and had a little range on their shot.

Others thought he would be like Brad Miller or Bryant Reeves.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sometimes old threads get bumped and you wonder if you said anything in them you'd now like to take back. Then you see you didn't, or didn't post in the thread at all, and feel a bit of relief.


Anways, Bateer's career is over. Araujo's isn't. So this isn't settled any way you look at it.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Just wait and see what Utah does with this kid if Sam knew how to coach he would of figured out how to utilize Araujo's strengths.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Someday I too will have a thread to bump showcasing how right I was in the past...someday...

:shy:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Sometimes old threads get bumped and you wonder if you said anything in them you'd now like to take back. Then you see you didn't, or didn't post in the thread at all, and feel a bit of relief.
> 
> 
> Anways, Bateer's career is over. Araujo's isn't. So this isn't settled any way you look at it.


No ****!! I was scanning the thread looking for some dumb *** comment, then I remembered I got the news we'd picked Araujo on a super hazy version of Global's sportline on a 13 inch black and white TV at my cottage. Safely away from Internet access.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

CrookedJ said:


> No ****!! I was scanning the thread looking for some dumb *** comment, then I remembered I got the news we'd picked Araujo on a super hazy version of Global's sportline on a 13 inch black and white TV at my cottage. Safely away from Internet access.


how was the wedding!? and how was the honeymoon?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, this thread just gave me quite a few laughs- hard laughs. there's a section in there of 4-5 consecutive posts that had me on the floor. ahh, good times.

peace


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

charlz said:


> no that is not true - he is a cross between big country and menke bateer -


A prime Bryant Reeves would be a Top 10 center today.


----------

